# What type of trevally?



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Went out this morning targetting bream and hopefully a flathead as a bycatch. Got neither of those but did get a couple of these trevally looking things so I kept one in case they were good to eat and looks like a good bait too.
They put up a good fight on 9lb as well. Can someone identify this fish for me please, they are a handsom looking fish nice pink and blue hues. :?:


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

G'day Breambo - it looks very much like the silver or skipjack trevally we get in SA. In inshore waters we get a lot around the 15-25cm size, and on some of the offshore reefs they get them up to about 9 or 10lb. They pull pretty hard - and a lot of people like eating them.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Yes, looking in my fishing book I thought so as well, however it did look a bit different to the pictures. It was about 40cm and I cut it in half to put in the pan. Its sizzling now I let you know what it was like.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Not a bad lunch. Theres other fish I like better, lucky my GF loved it. :wink:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

yep looks like a juvenile silver trevally - the black spot on the side of its gill plate is a bit of a giveaway.

check out http://www.amonline.net.au/fishes/stude ... udocar.htm

glad it tasted good breambo!

does this mean we have to start calling you trevally-o? :shock: :wink:


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Yeah thanks guys, I just had to repost because the head half I cooked untill golden brown either side, kind of over cooking really, and it was very nice.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Breambo, that's a nice trevally, a great size for a feed. I catch heaps of 'em during summer around here. There's always plenty of smaller ones around but the legal minimum size here is 26cm. On light gear from a yak anything over 30cm is great fun.

I grew up eating these fish so am quite partial to them. I've grilled, fried, baked, steamed and smoked them and always enjoy a meal of silver trevally (or skipjack trevally or 'skippy' as we call 'em in WA).

I've found that they react best to red/gold colours when using HB lures.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Breambo said:


> Not a bad lunch. Theres other fish I like better, lucky my GF loved it. :wink:


One of the drier fish to eat like all the trevor family.

A tip I was given when cooking dry fish was to cook in a pan with tomato and onion, and the fish doesn't dry out as much..sounds a wierd combo but is OK, and is how we now do dart caught off the beach


----------

